# Need Help with pricing Primer & Knock Down texture for a big job.



## Mur-Wall (Mar 18, 2018)

Hey Fellas

I am pricing a private school new construction.
There are 70 student rooms that are 10 feet high and 800 sq ft of walls and ceiling and that does not include the hallways.
There is 1 window to mask per room.
I need to price labor only.
Ceilings and Walls.
I have not done knock-down for a project this size in the last 20 years I would think the rate has changed.

The texture is not used much where I am located in Canada most of my customer wants to get rid of there texture ceilings but this investor is from California and I know it is very popular over there.
I do not have much competition on this project but want to be fair with this investor because he will build more building like this one in the future.

I will prime first for the ceiling but should I do the walls the same way?
How much should I charge per square ft for priming and texturing?
Any help from the pros would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------

